# "Why?"



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Was the first word that came to mind when I saw this job. 

The homeowner had water damaged the drywall around the water heater. I think this was the result of letting the homeowner have hot water while the work was done. The water heater is on the concrete. 

It seems like a lot of work for a temporary fix. Is this standard?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

wtf?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

DIY plumbing, a pictorial.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

eagleandbaby said:


> It seems like a lot of work for a temporary fix. Is this standard?


You do what ya gotta do for temp. situations ....as long as the flue is pitched properly and the supply has a shutoff valve...it ain't pretty, but it works and the damaged area can be accessed/repaired, the car still put in the garage, and the door opens :thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Fugly


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Celtic said:


> You do what ya gotta do for temp. situations ....as long as the flue is pitched properly and the supply has a shutoff valve...it ain't pretty, but it works and the damaged area can be accessed/repaired, the car still put in the garage, and the door opens :thumbsup:


If it was only temporary, why not pex and sharkbites? I'm not sure this was meant to be temporary.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

If that ain't temporary, someone needs to be shot and pi$$ed on, and not necessarily in that order.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Celtic,
Where's your Cowboys star? Except for a bunch of dumb penalties & key dropped balls, & a offensive line collapse, the Boy's looked good. Can't blame Romo this year.
Steve


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

smellslike$tome said:


> If it was only temporary, why not pex and sharkbites? I'm not sure this was meant to be temporary.


Can't answer the why not portion...only that the OP did say it was temp:blink:


----------



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

I was meant to be temporary. It just seemed like a lot of work for a temporary fix. I was not sure if there was a different way. It was an insurance job. The homeowner was in her late 60's.


----------



## homebild (Jun 5, 2005)

*Lots of Code Violations*



eagleandbaby said:


> Was the first word that came to mind when I saw this job.
> 
> The homeowner had water damaged the drywall around the water heater. I think this was the result of letting the homeowner have hot water while the work was done. The water heater is on the concrete.
> 
> It seems like a lot of work for a temporary fix. Is this standard?


It is unlikley this is a legal installation or that it was inspected.

Code violations I can spot of the top of my head:

-Single wall pipe in direct contact with combustible ceiling drywall
-No required strapping of water heater in an active earthquake zone
-WH required to be installed at least 18" above the floor of a garage Unless it is a sealed unit)
-Water heaters must be protected from vehicle impact in a garage or be installed a minimum fof 6' above the floor
-No shutoffs for water supplies
-No disconnects for the water supplies
-No supports for the water supply pipes
-Looks like too many bends in the vent connector and vent
-Where's the gas line?
-Doesn't look like the heater has any clearance from combustibles on the shelves. Usually a 2" minimum is required for a gas water heater...
-Vent intereferes with minimum egress height requirements for doors....

This isn't even a legal installation even if it is 'temporary'....


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

use that pic as a sales tool, here what the other companys do! :laughing:


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

thats some fancy work.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Damn, I was going to do that in my house until you guys made fun of it.:blink:


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

I like the farmer padlock on the door, too.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like a sewer guy install


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

i bet he was getting paid by the hour. :laughing:


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

Me too 

I bet I could have made a 1/2 day "NO" a full day out of that install


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

ok, No really now,

I would have done it New York style:

***** "NO" 
I wont do a temp install,
you either want it done right or you can call the other people in the book


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*The amount of work to simply install that heater safely would have been minimal, "temporary" seems to me just an excuse for doing crap work and justifying it.*
*I hope the customer wasn't charged for that.*


----------

